# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #131

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #131 for the week February 22nd - February 28th, 2009. In this issue we cover: Jaunty Alpha 5 Released, Needed: Countdown to Jaunty Banners, Ubuntu Global Bug Jam Success, Voting for New MOTU Council seats, Ubuntu Server: Call for testing, Next Ubuntu Hug Day, Developer News: Issue #2, LoCo Team Meeting, Philadelphia Bug Jam, Chicago Bug Jam, Arizona team has new website, Launchpad Performance Week Roundup, Launchpad 2.2.2 released, Meet the Devs, Ubuntu podcast #20, Full Circle Magazine #22, UK government backs open source, Random Ubuntu Sightings, Feburary Team Meeting Summaries, Team of the Week(Ubuntu New Mexico), and much much more!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*
Jaunty Alpha 5 ReleasedNeeded: Countdown to Jaunty BannersUbuntu Global Bug Jam SuccessVoting for New MOTU Council seatsUbuntu Server: Call for testingNext Ubuntu Hug DayDeveloper News: Issue #2Ubuntu StatsLoCo Team MeetingPhiladelphia Bug JamChicago Bug JamArizona team has new websiteLaunchpad Performance Week RoundupLaunchpad 2.2.2 releasedMeet the DevsIn the Press & BlogosphereUbuntu podcast #20Full Circle Magazine #22UK government backs open sourceRandom Ubuntu SightingsFebruary Team Meeting SummariesUpcoming Meetings & EventsTeam of the Week: Ubuntu New MexicoUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*Jaunty Alpha 5 Released*

Jaunty Jackalope Alpha 5 has been released.  Pre-releases of Jaunty are *not* encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage.  They are, however, recommended for Ubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs.  Alpha 5 includes a number of software updates that are ready for large-scale
testing.  Please refer to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5 for information on changes in Ubuntu.

For those interested in helping with testing, reporting and fixing bugs, the Alpha release can be obtained from:

Ubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/Edubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/r...aunty/alpha-5/Kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/re...aunty/alpha-5/Xubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/re...aunty/alpha-5/Ubuntu Studio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustud...aunty/alpha-5/Mythbuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/...aunty/alpha-5/Ubuntu Netbook Remix: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-net...aunty/alpha-5/Ubuntu MID: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid...aunty/alpha-5/Ubuntu ARM: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/jaunty/alpha-5/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/000540.html

*Needed: Countdown to Jaunty Banners*

Once again, countdown graphics are needed.  And this time the call is going out for others to help. This is a particularly unique opportunity because your creative work will be seen by millions and millions and millions of people across the world on many different websites.

Here are the guidelines for contributions:

Lets keep the same size as before. It worked great. 180px wide x 150px high.Optimized png, gif or jpg format or, if you're gutsy, a lightweight iframe containing static HTML (no php etc), javascript and images. No google analytics or web bugs, no flash, small download size, only link will be back to the ubuntu.com website. Animation should not be perpetual (i.e. stop after a few seconds) and should not annoy people. If you want to do the iframe thing ping me on IRC or email back to the list and we can discuss some ideas.There are 32 images needed, days numbered 30 - 1, a "coming soon" for day 0 and an "it's here" once 9.04 is releasedIt is not needed nor recommended to try to incorporate the release code name "Jaunty Jackalope" into the designWe need to see results soon.

https://lists.canonical.com/archives...ry/000558.html

*Ubuntu Global Bug Jam Success*

Wow, what an incredible Ubuntu Global Bug Jam! Thanks to everyone who got involved. It's safe to say, it not only beat the number of bugs touched last year, but smashed it! Its events like this that really help us spread the Ubuntu Ethos. Thanks to everyone who got involved and helped make Ubuntu that bit better! Reports from the different events are still coming in, but there are lots of pictures at the link below so you can see for yourself.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/24/...g-jam-success/

Note: You can also read a short report on Global Bug Jam by Nathan(nhandler) here: http://nhandler.wordpress.com/?p=49

*Voting for New MOTU Council seats*

It has been decided to increase the MOTU council to seven seats. There are 3 community members up for nomination for the empty seats.

The nominees and their wiki pages:

Daniel Holbach - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHolbachNathan Handler - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandlerJonathan Daveies - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanDavies

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/027587.html

*Ubuntu Server: Call for testing(Suspend, Hibernate, Resume)*

Dustin Kirkland reports on what he's seen of the the ability of a server to suspend, hibernate and resume.  He was able to install the Ubuntu Jaunty Server on my hardware, both suspend and hibernate the system from the command line, and then remotely resume the system using wake-on-lan.  Now he would like feedback from the Ubuntu Server community on their experiences.  He provides detailed instructions on his blog for the information he needs and how to gather it.
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/...ateresume.html

*Next Ubuntu Hug Day!*

Martin Mai provides us with the next Ubuntu Hug Day information:

Date: 5th of March, 2009Target: flashplugin-nonfreeLocation: #ubuntu-bugsPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090305Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/000423.html

*Developer News: Issue #2*

The second edition of Ubuntu Developer News is out. For past items or to submit your own please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com UbuntuDevelopment/News More submissions for the developer news would be very much appreciated.

In this issue of the Developer News they discuss the following:

Karmic Koala AnnouncedJaunty Feature FreezePer-package uploaders and developer team structurePython 2.6Removal of aRtsProgress of the Mono 2.0 transitionPackaging large Java stacksKernel Stable Release UpdatesWhite-listing external repositories in apturlKernel changes in JauntyHardware Clock handlingThe Stracciatella GNOME sessionPulseaudio in JauntyStatus of Sugar on UbuntuKubuntu and portsReinhard Tartler (siretart) resigns as MOTU Launchpad LiaisonMySQL and AmarokNew REVU CoordinatorUbuntu Studio in JauntyBrainstorm for packaging requests?REVU gets Filtering and TagsToolsDeveloper ChangesMeeting Minutes/Weekly Reports

You can read a short summary of the above points by following the link below.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/000537.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (47558) +372 over last weekCritical (20) -2 over last weekUnconfirmed (19194) +414 over last weekUnassigned (39992) +404 over last weekAll bugs ever reported (254327) +2151 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Jaunty*

Spanish (19982) +882 over last weekFrench (56307) +847 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (64582) -367 over last weekSwedish (71985) -1822 over last weekEnglish (Uk) (83808) +4239 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/

*Translation Stats Intrepid*

Spanish (15881) +/-0 over last weekFrench (61243) -148 over last weekSwedish (72656) +/-0 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (73976) -388 over last weekEnglish (UK) (81134) +/-0 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/

*5-a-day bug stats*

dholbach is in the process of refining the 5-a-day stats page. Here are the finals for the latest Global Bug Jam as of the end of the event.

gbj-fr-0902  -            297gbj-UK-0902  -            293club-ubuntu.org-GBJ09 -   269gbj-michigan-0902  -      266gbj-oklahoma-0902  -      162gbj-florida-0902   -      156gbj-fr-paris-0902  -      149gbj-chicago-0902   -      149gbj-colombia-0902 -       135gbj-fr-toulouse-0902 -    110gbj-za-0902 -              71gbj-pennsylvania-0902 -    68gbj-chile-0902 -           63gbj-berlin-0902 -          63gbj-dcteam-0902 -          55gbj-IE-0902 -               9

Total Bugs touched:       2315

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

No file templates are installed by defaultResolution of unknown monitors is only 800x600 PixelsAllow override of faulty resolution detectionrhythmbox doesn't auto-rate my songsWhats happend after the updates?

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Teams Meeting*

The US LoCo teams held a meeing on the 28th of February to discuss and share experiences, learn from each other, and see how other LoCos are "getting it done." Nick Ali(boredandblogging) chaired the meeting, and 78 nicks were in the #ubuntu-locoteams channel to participate. A great deal of discussion took place, and for that hour the channel was really jumping.  Congratulations to the LoCoTeams for an informative and productive meeting. You can see a list of the main points discussed at the link. http://tycheent.wordpress.com/2009/0...teams-meeting/

*Philadelphia Bug Jam*

On Saturday Feb. 21st, the Philadelphia team of Ubuntu US Pennsylvania hosted their BugJam. PLUG member Art Alexion graciously offered them space at Resources for Human Development. They had a great room with wired connections for the event, and access to a kitchen for their eats. People started arriving around noon and they got things set up, retrieved the Oreo Cake and sticky buns donated by Pechters Bread.

The team started things off on a social level, answering basic questions, and getting everyone online with launchpad accounts. Lyz, (pleia2) had drafted some handouts the night before, and Jim Fisher supplied a bunch of printouts of the bug workflow charts. When people were finally settled in Connor Imes did a short presentation tour of the important Wiki pages and basics on how to find and handle bugs. The team did a great job with 9 participants and 6 hours of work. Pictures at the link.

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=1464

*Chicago Bug Jam*

The Bug Jam started out with introductions all around before it got down to some major bug squashing. All over the room, they had people triaging and fixing bugs. Whenever somebody had a question, there was usually someone in the room who had the answer. However, even with all of the knowledgeable people that were present at the event, a question regarding 5-a-day came up that nobody knew the answer to. Calls to several people in the greater Ubuntu Community finally produced an answer. All in all the Chicago Bug Jam was a success, and team members really saw the meaning of what the Ubuntu Community is all about.

http://nhandler.wordpress.com/2009/0...-bug-jam-2009/

*Ubuntu-UK Bug Jam*

Ubuntu-UK actually held 2 bug jams.  One in Birmingham starting Friday, and the other in London on Saturday.  In both cases, the events were well attended. There were people that didn't have Launchpad accounts, either because they felt they didn't deserve one because they weren't programmers or because they'd never heard of Launchpad.  However, everyone had an opportunity to participate in one way or another, and it was a great learning experience for everyone.
http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/ubun...ug-jam-09.html

*Arizona team has new website!*

Ubuntu-Arizona has a new website and everyone is invited to visit and give their opinion about it by voting in the poll on the website. http://azloco.com The team put the site together using Drupal, and with the help of several team members. 2 servers, rack space, and Internet connection were donated to the team, making this site possible. The better of the 2 servers is running the website, and soon will also be offering free hosting to the LUG groups in Arizona. The second server is being used to test programs, and for teaching server administration to team members.
http://johnc4510.wordpress.com/2009/...s-new-website/

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad Performance Week Roundup*

As reported the beginning of February, Launchpad has been trying to improve the performance of page loading on their site.  Bug pages now load only the first 80 comments, with a box in the space of the 81st allowing one to go beyond that.  The subscriber list is loaded asynchronously, allowing the rest of the page to load without bottleneck.  The PPA disk usage information and the detail for each package are both now loaded  asynchronously with the detail only being loaded when you click on the header.  There are other enhancements that have been done, and another Launchpad Performance Week will be performed in April. Read more about the Launchpad Performance Week Roundup at the link.

http://blog.launchpad.net/launchpad-...rformance-week

*Launchpad 2.2.2 Released*

Launchpad 2.2.2 has just made it easier to link to upstream bug reports.  Launchpad developer Graham Binns explains:

 Launchpad will now give you direct links to the bug search and filing forms in a projects external tracker, so long as Launchpad knows the trackers location.

 To find the links, all you have to do is click Also affects project on the bug report and select the project you want to link to.

See more at Graham's blog post:  http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=534

http://blog.launchpad.net/releases/l...am-bug-linking

*Meet the Devs*

Matthew Revell of the Launchpad Team published 4 Launchpad interviews this week in their "Meet the Devs" section. The interviews are diverse and in depth, and worth the read. The interviewees work for different Launchpad Teams: Launchpad Code Team, Registry Team, Bazaar, and Translations. The full interviews are at the links:

Michael Hudson: http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...michael-hudsonBrad Crittenden: http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...rad-crittendenTim Penhey: http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-devs/meet-tim-penheyJeroen Vermeulen: http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...roen-vermeulen

http://blog.launchpad.net/

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu 9.04's new login screen and more*

Ubuntu 9.04 is getting closer and closer to the final release, so here's a sneak peek at some of the upcoming features. One of these new features that was introduced with this weeks updates was a brand new login screen a.k.a. GDM (GNOME Display Manager) theme. It is black and has a nice Ubuntu logo in the right bottom corner. The new login screen is entitled "Human" and it was created by Kenneth Wimer and Mat Tomaszewski for Canonical. Also included was a revamp "Where are You" which is part of the Ubiquity installer. Finally the new "Notification" area was also included in the updates. Screen shots of each of these improvements at the link.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubunt...n-105319.shtml

*Ubuntu bets on desktop sparkle*

Alastair Otter from MyBroadband describes some of the desktop redesign that is taking place with Ubuntu 9.04. The notification system, known as Notify-OSD, is intended to integrate better with Jaunty and provide system messages across all applications and keyboard actions. These are meant to be slicker and less disruptive than previously. Also, the login screen has been changed from the old brown screen. Now there will be a new, mostly black login screen with redesigned graphics. Further redesign will take place in Karmic Koala as it develops.

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/Software/7103.html

*Ubuntu allies with Amazon and Dell*

Dana Blankenhorn of ZDNet examines the alliances that Mark Shuttleworth is building with Amazon and Dell. With Amazon, it's the EC2 Cloud computing. Amazon's cloud isn't specific to a particular company's applications, nor is it a custom built work. It's a service business hosting serious applications. With Dell, it's the full line of Ubuntu Netbooks and laptops.  Unlike other companies, this is a single Linux distribution support.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/open-source/?p=3558

*Netbook nightmare: My experiences with the Sylvania g netbook*

Caitlyn Martin, writing on the O'Reilly website, relates her experiences with the Sylvania g Netbook. Overall, she was not impressed with this early version of the Sylvania Netbook.  The first crashed within 10 days, and the second out of the box.  Though she showed that, by wiping the drive and installing Ubuntu it is possible to make it work, she suggests that people forgo it for the newer Sylvania g Netbook Meso with the preloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix.

http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/02...experienc.html

*Subtle improvements to Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 5*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix tells us that Ubuntu 9.04 is now at feature freeze so there isn't much to expect in Jaunty Alpha 5, but there are a few items worth highlighting. For one, the new desktop notification system has landed in Ubuntu 9.04, which looks nice if you are running on a composite desktop. There is a new log-in screen for Ubuntu 9.04, which is mostly black with only a bit of orange. A completely new desktop theme will not be here until Ubuntu 9.10, the Karmic Koala. The Ubiquity installer for Ubuntu 9.04 has also picked up a new world map. Also changed in the Ubiquity installer is the home encryption support, which has been removed unless you pre-seed the option to Ubiquity. This option has been temporarily dropped since there is no encrypted SWAP support, which reduces the security benefit of an encrypted home directory. The final alpha of Ubuntu 9.04 will be out in mid-March, and the final release of Ubuntu 9.04 is scheduled for the 23rd of April.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzA5Mw

*Review: Ubuntu Mobile Edition*

Paul Ferrill of Wi-Fi Planet takes a look at Ubuntu Mobile Edition, and notes that the mobile Internet device (MID) space is one of the fastest growing platforms with new concept designs appearing every month. Ferrill was able to pick up one of the original Samsung Q1s from woot.com, but he found out that while the Q1 XP Tablet edition combination is functional, it just seemed like it wasn't made to fit the small form factor. Installing software often produced the clipped dialog screen problem where you couldn't see the buttons at the bottom to click on them. Enter Ubuntu Mobile: Canonical and Intel have teamed up to sponsor the Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded (UME) project with a goal of providing the infrastructure and necessary components for mobile application development. Images are available for download on the UME Website for the Samsung Q1 Ultra and Elektrobit MIMD. The installation procedure was well documented and easy to follow, and once the Q1 was rebooted the user was presented a screen with large buttons that make it easy to launch different applications with a finger touch. Ferrill's overall impression is that Ubuntu Mobile Edition represents a good start toward making the Linux operating system a viable alternative to Windows for these ultra portable devices.

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/reviews/article.php/3807391

*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu runs one of every 3 Dell Netbooks sold*

A blogger from Netbook Digest says that "Dell has made a strong effort to support the Linux community." Dell's Director of Marketing announced that "A third of our Mini 9 mix is Linux, which is well above the standard attach rate for other systems that offer Linux." He mentions that the blogosphere was saying that Linux netbooks were having a rate of return that was four times higher, but Mr. Pinkert says that the return rate was comparable. The blogger speculates that MSI wasn't running Ubuntu so maybe the distro is the difference. He is interested to see how things change once Google's Android OS is release for the netbook market. http://www.netbookdigest.com/2009/02...netbooks-sold/

*Ubuntu is the new *******...Only Better...By Far*

Ctolbert from Yore Foundation introduces us to his favorite open source software like Mozilla's Firefox, which is used and recommended by many people and organizations. He then leads us into an introduction to Ubuntu. With netbooks coming out the way that they have, it has made people notice another option, and that option is Linux. The benefits of Linux, specifically Ubuntu, is evident. It's free, and has many applications for everyday tasks: web browsing, note taking, file sharing, document creation, and playing multimedia files. Linux also doesn't need anti-virus software, it uses lower systems resources, and has the ability to run as well on a lower powered machines. http://www.yorefoundation.com/featur.../tech-tuesday/

*Ubuntu 9.10: Better, or just better looking?*

Christopher Tozzi from Works With U gives us his opinion on Mark Shuttleworth's recently outlined development goals for Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. He first outlines the development goals which are: better integration with cloud-computing environments, and the simplification of cloud creation using open-source tools on Ubuntu Server Edition, faster boot, seamless netbook support, taking advantage of kernel mode settings to make the boot process and virtual terminals shinier and snappier, and sprucing up the desktop by giving it a prettier default theme. He agrees with making it easy to use Ubuntu servers as hosts for clouds, and he believes it's critical to have hassle free netbook support. This blogger doesn't like the focus on making the boot manager and default theme look nicer. He concludes that, "the specifics of Ubuntu 9.10 won't emerge till the developer conference in May, so extensive criticism at this point is unwarranted. He hopes Shuttleworth and Canonical don't make the mistake of giving looks priority over what really matters." http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/22...etter-looking/

*Ubuntu vs OSX smackdown*

Shape Shed did a side by side comparison the different aspects: appearance, text editor, Email client, web browser, music player, twitter client, office applications, ftp client, and workspaces. He had to work harder to get fonts they way he wanted, and still didn't like how Ubuntu's desktop, so he gave this point to OSX for appearance. For text editor he compared gedit with textmate, and due to terminal integration in gedit he gave his point to Ubuntu. He didn't like Evolution in Ubuntu, but did like Thunderbird more than Mail.app leading him to give the point to Ubuntu. Safari and itunes got his nod over Firefox and Rhythmbox. For office applications he compared iWork suite to OpenOffice.org, and he gave the point to Ubuntu. For FTP client he compared Transmit with gFTP, and due to gFTP having a "clunkier" UI than Transmit he gave the point to OSX. His final score was OSX 5, Ubuntu 4. Shape concludes that for his daily development work, Ubuntu would serve him well, and he doesn't think it is that far behind. He also liked that Ubuntu was much more configurable than OSX. http://shapeshed.com/journal/ubuntu_v_osx_smackdown/

*Is Red Hat taking aim at Ubuntu*

Christopher Tozzi from Works With U looks into Red Hat's plans to go back into the desktop market after concentrating on the server market for so long. This has led people to believe that Red Hat is trying to go after Ubuntu. Christopher points out that this is not the case, since Red Hat is working on a thin-client deployment, and is more likely to be competing with IBM which recently announced it's own thin-client system.  Christopher thinks that, Red Hat isn't set to challenge Ubuntu's dominance of the Linux desktop in any serious way, or to encroachment into Ubuntu's server market for now. http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/25...aim-at-ubuntu/

*Unified Communications for Ubuntu Server Edition*

Joe Panettieri talks about Unison Technologies fulfilling its promise to offer free unified communications software on Ubuntu Server Edition. "...Unison software is not open source, but Unison will offer a free, advertising driven, version of its unified communications software to customers running Ubuntu Server Edition." In a recent eWeek review of the software they concluded that, "Unison Server and Desktop unified communications software offers a good, basic UC experience, but lacks too many features to be useful to enterprises with advanced UC needs." The free price tag should help with small businesses looking for cost-effective technologies. Mr. Panettieri concludes that, "Unison for Ubuntu Server Edition represents a small but significant step in Canonical's ongoing server initiative." http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/23...cial-delivery/

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu podcast #20*

In this podcast Nick and Josh bring you:

Ubuntu 9.04 releaseNew notification in JauntyKubuntu 8.04.2 releaseUbuntu 9.10: Karmic KoalaUS Teams seeking MentorsGlobal Bug Jam summaryEPC in AlbuquerqueUbuntu wins LQ desktop of the yearand much more

http://ubuntupodcast.net/

*Full Circle Magazine #22*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community is proud to announce the release of their twenty-second issue.

This month:

Command and Conquer - Resizing Images With FFMPEG.How-To : Program in C - Part 6, Web Development - Part 3, Installing CrunchEEE To The EEE PC, and Spreading Ubuntu.My Story - Making The SwitchBook Review - Ubuntu For Non-Geeks 3rd EditionMOTU Interview - Emanuele GentiliTop 5 - DVD RippersPLUS: all the usual goodness...

Get it while it's hot! http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-22/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/000424.html

*UK government backs open source*

The UK government has said it will accelerate the use of open source software in public services. Tom Watson MP, minister for digital engagement, said open source software would be on a level playing field with proprietary software such as Windows. According to the government in the UK, Open source software will be adopted when it delivers best value for money. It added that public services should, where possible, avoid being locked into proprietary software. According to some in the open source industry, the shift from proprietary standards could save the government £600m a year.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7910110.stm

*Random Ubuntu Sightings*

*Bumping into Ubuntu users*

Martin Albisetti happened upon an Ubuntu user in a somewhat unique way. He was in a taxi going to a friend's house, when he struck up a conversation with the driver. Martin is explaining about the work he does for a company that makes a Linux distribution called Ubuntu. At that point the driver freaked out, and grabbed his cell phone (while he was driving), flips it open and displays the Ubuntu logo. http://beuno.com.ar/archives/130

*London Bus Shelter*

An Ubuntu sticker has been sited on a bus shelter in south London.
http://mdzlog.wordpress.com/2009/02/...untu-sighting/

*Meeting Summaries: February 2009 Team Reports*

*Ubuntu Technical Board*

Meeting 2009-02-10

Members present: Colin Watson (acting chair), Mark Shuttleworth, Matt Zimmerman, Scott James RemnantPatent policyAssigned to Jono, but no progress to report yet. Still on the radar because it blocks another TB ruling (ffmpeg).Policy for per-package upload permissionsEmmet Hikory sent a proposal to the Technical Board mailing list, which was discussed and largely agreed with a few generalizations (remove language making it specific to small sets of packages and small numbers of developers, and remove text about the lack of an existing maintenance team). The Board will deal with final polishing and ratify the proposal out of band.cdrtoolsMark gave an update on the cdrtools inclusion situation. Joerg Schilling has declined to grant a specific permission on his CDDL code, and in the absence of that (or in the absence of a broader discussion between CDDL and GPL stakeholders to resolve the license incompatibility), Eben Moglen of SFLC informs us that we cannot ship cdrtools. For the time being, the matter is closed.Kernel firmware licensingThe Technical Board was approached with concerns about unclear licensing on specific firmware components shipped in Ubuntu. The kernel team has investigated this and has cleared everything except the DVB firmware, which is still a work in progress. This is on track for 9.04. In future, Pete Graner will review licences on all new firmware. This does not represent a change in firmware licensing policy, but rather simply ensuring that Ubuntu has the legal right to redistribute each item of firmware.Kernel team upload privilegesPete Graner asked the Technical Board to consider restricted upload privileges to kernel packages for Stefan Bader, who is responsible for kernel maintenance in stable releases. The Board approved Stefan's application and welcomed him to the development team.

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

Xubuntu Team

Artwork:

Preliminary ideas for Jaunty artwork.

Bug Triage:

Fixed the pages on the Xubuntu wiki for Bugs-Triage; made sure they agree with QA bugsquad pages.Triaged a good number of bugs, some of the Xubuntu bugsquad participated in the Global Bug Jam, which was a big success.Got many bugs fixed thanks to the successful upload of AbiWord 2.6.6 and Xfce 4.6 RC1.

Community:

Following the Grow the Xubuntu Community specification: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Road...buntuCommunity

Documentation:

Jim and Pasi are working to make Yelp look more Xubuntuish on Xubuntu.Jim has been integrating updates from Ubuntu documentation into Xubuntu docs, and is finding the merge process helpful in fixing bugs and incorporating info about new features.Much of the Xubuntu-specific documentation still needs to be written, but some of it can be adapted from previous versions of Xubuntu docs.Jim will be filing bugs against problem areas to help direct people to areas where they can pitch-in during a Xubuntu-doc hug day.

Marketing:

Committed a patch to website which fixes layout problems on Internet Explorer. (This patch is pending an RT ticket.)Following the Grow the Xubuntu Community specification: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Road...buntuCommunity

Packaging, Development, & Testing:

Released Alpha 4Uploaded all of Xfce 4.6 RC1 (Big Thanks to Lionel, Michael, Jeromeg, and the Debian Xfce Team).Moved all our packages into bazaar branches and setup a number of imports for Xfce components.Jeromeg uploaded xfce-switch-plugin (a user session switcher applet).Lionel uploaded a new version of gigolo (formerly known as Sion).Mario patched xfce4-session to not show the tips screen on first log in.Jeromeg uploaded xfce4-power-manager.Nathan Handler (nhandler) has been working with the samba browser patch for Thunar.

*Mobile Team*
Spent some time reviewing the specs. In summary these are:

The open source components of Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) will be fully integrated into the Jaunty release. An installation image will be created by the distro team using the standard distro tools (ubiquity)and this will include a modified seed and a modified set of applications. These are:

netbook-config           # a default UNR configuration (gconf settings, etc..)

netbook-launcher         # the UNR launcher

desktop-switcher         # a switcher between UNR desktop and gnome

human-netbook-theme      # the default UNR theme

maximus                  # a window maximizer daemon

window-picker-applet     # a window picker panel applet

go-home-applet           # a go home panel applet

webfav                   # a firefox extension to save bookmarks to UNR launcher

  The source for most of these packages is available at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/unr
  The image will also include standard Ubuntu packages that were modified by the OEM
  Services Group most notably to make the UI fit in 576 vertical pixels. Also a modified
  kernel is available here
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=mid-t....git;a=summary

For the Mobile images a mobile setup wizard allows user-customisation post-install to better support OEM rollouts. The setup questions asked were reviewedThe seeds for the Mobile flavours reflect the concepts inherent midway through the intrepid development cycle, and management thereof has not been adjusted to reflect changes in 8.10 final, those expected as part of jaunty, or those expected in preparation for the archive reorganization. The Mobile seeds shall be adjusted to match a model expected to be stable for the next few cycles. This is not an end user visible specificationProvide a softboot loader for ARM to address outstanding issues with the wide variety of methods used to boot ARM devices. One of the major problems with the ARM architecture is that there is no standardized boot framework like EFI/BIOS on a PC, or Open Firmware on a Mac, which makes supporting Ubuntu on ARM a rather difficult process since not only the kernel must be tweaked, but we also must add support to d-i for each boot configuration we want to support. The basis of the soft boot loader is to get a system to a point where it can load the main operating system. It makes more sense to use the Linux kernel to load all the necessary devices (IDE,USB etc), load the main kernel image, and then boot into itWith the armel architecture (Ubuntu supports the ARMv7 architecture) appearing in ubuntu it needs to be identified which selection of images should be built. ARM uses very specific boot methods for hardware that can vary from board to board, the currently vfat/syslinux or iso9660/isolinux image setup used for other architectures will not boot right away, ARM will need special treatment and we need to identify a bootloader process that works for the majority of the devices.Reviewing the lpia v i386 issue. The lpia architecture is a maintenance burden for Ubuntu; we need to make sure it's useful enough or dropped: either by asserting that it is useful enough, or by changing it into something more useful. The lpia architecture also creates problems of its own (incompatibility with third party .debs)David also cleaned up mobile related specs in Launchpad

*Romanian Team*

New design for the Planet Ubuntu-ro page. Theme can be found in bzr (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ale...untu-ro/planet). The page look like this: http://planet.ubuntu.ro/Committed our http://forum.ubuntu.ro theme and hacks we use with FluxBB: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sus...buntu-ro/forum

*Colombian Team*

Begin of the project of training to the members of the community on IRC Classrooms:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ClassroomsWe made a Pre Ubuntu Global Bug Jam, where Andres Mujica taught us how to work in the BugSquad and in the Global Bug Jam - Photo Gallery: http://picasaweb.google.com/noticias...ugJamColombia#We participate in the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/GlobalBugJam - Photo Gallery: http://picasaweb.google.com/noticias...oGlobalBugJam#

*Chicago Team*
Planned for the Ubuntu global Bug Jam, securing office space & reaching out to members of the Free Software community who aren't regular participants in Ubuntu-specific events.Actually participated in the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam, including about 25 on-site participants over two days!Discussed possibility of updating the Ubuntu-Chicago website using the drupal loco-team template.

*Florida Team*

The Tampa Linux meeting of the Florida LoCo was held Saturday, Feb 7, 2009. The attendees set the direction for the next few monthly meetups and we managed to help a fellow member repair his Ubuntu installation. The meeting brought a bunch of new faces and several returning for more! Next meeting will be held on 7 March 2009. Meetup info: http://meetup.com/Tampa-Linux for details!

The Florida Team participated in the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam. We met several new contributors and triaged over a hundred bugs.Planning continues for the 3/9/2009 Florida Linux Show. Ubuntu Florida will be exhibiting and demoing Ubuntu and new Jaunty features.Next Meeting Date 3/3/2009

*Pennsylvania Team*

Planned and promoted the Feb.21st Bug Jam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pennsylvania...aFeb2009BugJamHosted Bug Jam!Photos: http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.or...?g2_itemId=523Blog Post: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=1464

*Jordan Team*

Jad has resigned from Ubuntu Jordan. Khamis and Faisal taking care of the team now

*Ubuntu Arabic*

Jad is about to resign, still need to find a new team lead/contact.

*Irish Team*

Hosted Ubuntu Global Bug JamBlog posts:http://meanmachine.wordpress.com/200...bug-jam-story/

Pictures:Hard at work: http://twitpic.com/1ltp4Showing how it's done http://twitpic.com/1lw2qPhotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mean-ma...jamfebruary09/

*Arizona Team*

Received two new servers, rack space, and Internet connnection(all donated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/Teams/ServerNew Team Website: http://azloco.com/Four IRC Meetings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/MeetingsThree Team Newletters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/NewslettersOne Installfest(Tucson): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/...ntrepid-Tucson

*Full Circle Magazine*

Issue #21 was released on time, and has been downloaded nearly 20,000 times.Translations uploaded: #19 Italian. #20 Hungarian, Chinese and Turkish. #21 Russian.All book and badge prizes up to #21 sent off, finally. Sorry for the delay folks!FCM#22 nearly complete, just need to add a couple of space filler ads, some news, and it'll be ready for release this coming Friday, 27th February.

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Sunday, March 1, 2009*

Ubuntu Women Meeting

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-women on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20090301

*Monday, March 2, 2009*

EMEA Membership Board Meeting

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

*Tuesday, March 3, 2009*

Asia Oceania Membership Board Meeting

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

Server Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

Desktop Team Meeting

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

Kernel Team Meeting

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

Community Council Meeting

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

*Wednesday, March 4, 2009*

Ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team Meeting

Start: 12:30 UTCEnd: 13:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-paAgenda: None as of publication

Foundation Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

QA Team Meeting

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, March 5, 2009*

Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

Ubuntu Java Meeting

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

*Friday, March 6, 2009*

Jaunty Weekly Release Meeting

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2009-03-06

Ubuntu US Teams Meeting

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-usAgenda: Mentoring approvals

*Community Spotlight*

*Team of the week*

New Mexico Ubuntu LoCo projects keep moving forward

On February 7, 2009 the New Mexico team began the final work of the installation of the Open Mesh network for the EPC campus. It took longer than they expected, including some attic climbing. Thanks to LoCo member Fred for getting covered in fiberglass insulation, and LoCo member Eric for purchasing the open mesh routers. Thanks to David from the EPC organization for "picking up lunch". The project still has some work to do, but was very sucessfull. The team has done many things for EPC including: creating a computer lab all running Ubuntu, computer classes being taught in the lab, and now a mesh router running througout the EPC campus. The team is looking to the future for more projects that they can perform for EPC, and other organizations. Pictures of the project can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Endorphin_Po...etwork_install

http://dthomasdigital.wordpress.com/...oving-forward/

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 7.10, 8.04, and 8.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-724-1: Squid vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-724-1USN-725-1: KMail vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-725-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

langpack-locales 2.3.18.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ry/012774.html

*Ubuntu 7.10 Updates*

tzdata 2009b-0ubuntu0.7.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...ry/010328.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-0gutsy3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...ry/010329.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

tzdata 2009b-0ubuntu0.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ry/012190.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ry/012191.htmllinux-meta 2.6.24.24.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ry/012192.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

cryptsetup 2:1.0.6-6ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009687.htmltzdata 2009b-0ubuntu0.8.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009688.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-2intrepid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009689.htmllinux 2.6.27-13.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009690.htmllinux-restricted-modules 2.6.27-13.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009691.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.27 2.6.27-13.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009692.htmlhugin 0.7.0~svn3191+beta5-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ry/009693.html

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig A. EddyKenny McHenryJeff MartinDave BushLiraz SiriAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. GDM - GNOME Display Manager.
 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat.
 1. LUG - Linux User's Group.
 1. MID - Mobile Internet Device.
 1. MOTU - Master Of The Universe - Developers responsible for the Universe and Multiverse repositories.
 1. OS - Operating System.
 1. PPA - Personal Project Archive.
 1. UME - Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded.

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License BY SA
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------


## somphil

so unison is not free, right?

----------

